# Double Points In May



## RailFanLNK (May 12, 2008)

Ok, I went to DEN for NTD and this is what I spent on Amtrak. I signed up for the double points bonus from April 1st-May 31st. Am I correct here:

$130 Ticket= 260 points + Double Points Promo = $520+ 130 (1 point for each dollor)= 650

$214 for 2 roomettes= 428+ Double Points Promo= 856 + 214 (1 point for each dollor)= 1070

Total= 1720!

Is this correct? Alan B., or am I dreamin'? I could have had another chunk of points but the credit card thingee wasn't working since we weren't in an area with a connection. So is this correct? Thanks!

Al


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2008)

Al,

You're not totally dreaming, but at least part of your calculations are a dream.

First the easy part. You will only get credit for one of the roomettes. Only one will be booked to your ticket, the second roomette will be booked to someone else's ticket. So for example this June on the AT, I booked and paid for two roomettes to help get my family home. I also used a bunch of points for the family room and yet another roomette, but that's another matter. In any event, I booked the reservation in a very specific order. That being me first and my mom second, since we both have AGR accounts. One roomette will land on my ticket, the other on my mom's ticket, so that we'll each get points for one roomette.

If those traveling with you did not have AGR accounts, then the points for one roomette will be lost.

Now, my second issue is what's with the extra 130 points and the 214 points? Is that supposed to be the points from your AGR card? Because if that's the case, then it's 2 points per dollar.


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 12, 2008)

The roomettes were $107 per roomette. ($214) I had to have them charge my credit card twice. They were manually swiping the card. The $130 was the total cost of the RT ticket for NTD to DEN. So don't you get double points for travel and then 1 point per dollor spent also added to your credit card total? So my total dollors charged this weekend was $130 for the RT ticket and two manually swiped charges for the two $107 roomettes. What is your total calculation Alan? I've done some good shopping on AGR with Famous Footwear, joined Blockbuster and had this trip. Just kinda wondering how many points I may have racked up this weekend. Sorry, but everytime I think I got the "bonus" points for travel figured out, I end up being WRONG! :huh:


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2008)

Al,

Doing things quickly and note that I'm rather tired, so it is possible that I've missed something. But I you earning 1,636 points for this trip. Here's how I arrived at that number.

Railfare or base ticket. $130 * 2 = 260 AGR points. Another 260 for the double points, brings that total to 520.

Because you brought those tickets with your AGR credit card, I'm assuming this, that earned you another 260 points.

Roomette $107 * 2 = 214 AGR points. Another 214 for the double points, brings that to 428. You only get credit for one roomette, even though you paid for both. Sorry.

Because you brought those roomettes on your AGR credit card however, that nets you another 428 AGR points, $214 * 2.

That brings your total point earnings to 1636 for this trip.

Now if you also brought the other two tickets/railfare on your AGR card, then that will gain you yet another 260 AGR points, increasing the total to 1896.


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Alan! I had a weekend where I thought I was snaggin' a good amount of points. I also bought 3 pairs of work shoes through Famous Footwear. Netting around 1300 points along with 700 points from 1-800-FLOWERS. I netted about 3500 points getting things I needed to get.


----------



## the_traveler (May 13, 2008)

If you're referring to the double AGR points for the AGR promo - 40108 (*NOT the credit card*), that will *ONLY* be for those accounts that could sign up. I could register, but my sister could not. And also remember that the tickets were 2 for 1 - where (in my case) my ticket was marked as $19 fare and my sister's ticket showed $-0- fare. I think I will earn 200 AGR points (100 points doubled) but my sister will earn -0- AGR points.


----------

